# My 34



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Some shots of my car guys.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice pics , if a little small.
Auckland I presume?


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

StretchGSK said:


> Nice pics , if a little small.
> Auckland I presume?


You guessed it.


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

the second pic is awesome!

got it in hi res?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Brilliant car and fantastic pics there . .upload them in hight res. please.:smokin:


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

3rd pic for me! :flame:


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

bigger pics! 

looks great from what i can see though


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

What they said !


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice car  n Great pictures!


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys n gals. Here are the shots again.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

great pics, some nice desktop pics there


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

And here are some more.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of a stunning 34:bowdown1:

Thanks for sharing.



Terje.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

what's going on around the rear bumper? something looks different...

those aren't ebay LED tailights are they?

thanks for the big pics


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

r34skyline said:


> what's going on around the rear bumper? something looks different...


I assume you mean the vortex generators(VG) on the side at the bottom of the rear bar. I installed the Top Secret rear diffuser but the VGs are carbon fibre items from Japan(custom). 



r34skyline said:


> those aren't ebay LED tailights are they?


No, they are not. I liked these LED ones better than the ebay ones, plus they are way better quality, spot on with size and screw alignments and are made in Japan. I got off someone locally who imported by mistake sometime ago. I happened to be lucky.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful 34, and a beautiful backdrop for the shots too


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

did you take the pics or was it another photographer?

either way some cracking work there


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

typerchris said:


> did you take the pics or was it another photographer?
> 
> either way some cracking work there


A semi pro (so he calls himself) photographer. 

He is good.


----------

